# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Gallery for Mantellidae >  My Mantella Collection.

## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Thought I would post up a few of my Madagascan _Mantella_ collection  :Smile:  Out of all the species I have kept over the years, _Mantella_ have always been my favourite!! (If my user name didn't give that away lol)  :Smile: 

Firstly, here are some snaps of my Golden Mantella (_Mantella aurantiaca_) which if you don't know anything about _Mantella_, are the most widely kept species from the genus. 




> Golden Mantella 
> Nomenclature: _Mantella aurantiaca_
> IUCN Red List: Critically Endangered
> Country of Origin: Eastern-central Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all   of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically   derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which   has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family   (Poison Dart Frogs). Like the rest of the Mantella genus, it is   completely terrestrial and is not a fantastic swimmer, but will be found   in and around swamp-like and Marshland areas where it will also remain   to breed.
> 
> It is one of the most endangered (listed as Critically Endangered by the   IUCN Red List) out of the entire genus and can only be found in a few   select places in Eastern-central Madagascar, two places are in the   Torotorofotsy Marshlands and the Andromena Forest regions. However, even   though it is one of the rarest and most at risk of extinction, it is   also one of the most over bred species in captivity being both popular   in Zoological collections and the Private Pet Trade.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using)









Secondly here are my Brown Leaf Mantella (_Mantella betsileo_) individuals which are quite the prolific breeders! lol 




> Brown Leaf Mantella
> Nomenclature: _Mantella betsileo_
> IUCN Red List: Least Concern
> Country of Origin: Western to Central Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all   of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically   derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which   has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family   (Poison Dart Frogs). Like the rest of the Mantella genus, it is   completely terrestrial and is not a fantastic swimmer, but will be found   in and around swampy areas where it will also remain to breed. It's a   shy member of the genus, unlike some Mantella species that are more  bold  and will venture out into the open.
> 
> It is one of the most common members of the entire genus and this   species is widely distributed in western and southwestern Madagascar,   with recent records from Isalo and from the central plateau near   Antsirabe. It is a highly adaptable species with little habitat-related   threats, though it is believed that Slash and Burn farming and over   grazing from live-stock has some major impacts to their decline.   However, over collecting for commercial and private purposes is a   potential threat to the species (like most of the genus), but doesn't   have any apparent or drastic effects.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using








Shall upload more soon!!  :Smile:  

Thank you for reading and looking!  :Big Grin:

----------

Geo II

----------


## maxQ

Wow they are so handsome...love them. Thanks for posting these guys.

----------

MantellaGuy

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Here is my pair of Blue-legged Mantella (_Mantella expectata_) which aren't very blue I will admit but they still have a lot of growing to do!! 




> Blue Legged Mantella
> Nomenclature: Mantella expectata
> 1.1.0
> IUCN Red List: Endangered
> Country of Origin: Isalo Massif, Grotte des Portugais, Amparambatomavo,  Ambatovaky, Sakavato, Toliara, Morondava region and Mandena in  Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all  of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically  derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which  has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family  (Poison Dart Frogs). Like the rest of the Mantella genus, it is  completely terrestrial and is not a fantastic swimmer, but will be found  in and around swampy areas where it will also remain to breed.
> 
> It is one of the most uncommon members of the entire genus and this  species is only found in a small distribution range in South-eastern  Madagascar, including a fragmented distributed range within the Isalo  massif (The same area as the Scaphiophryne gottlebei species). It's  mainly threatened by the decline of its forest habitat due to  subsistence agriculture, timber extraction, charcoal manufacture,  invasive spread of eucalyptus, livestock grazing and expanding human  settlements. However, over collecting for commercial and private  purposes is a potential threat to the species (like most of the genus),  but doesn't have any apparent or drastic effects.
> ...





		And here are some photos of my Green Mantella (_Mantella viridis_) which are possibly one of my favourite species within the genus! lol They are definitely incredibly beautiful.




> Green Mantella
> Nomenclature: Mantella viridis
> IUCN Red List: Endangered
> Country of Origin: Top-Northern Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all   of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically   derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which   has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family   (Poison Dart Frogs).
> 
> It is one of the most endangered out of the entire genus and can only be   found in a few select places in Top-Northern Madagascar, in the Fôret   dAmbre Special Reserve, Montagne des Français, Antogombato,   Andranotsymaty, Antsahampano, Ivovona, Anjiabe, Andoajampoana, Mangoaka,   Antsiranana, Ankitsakalaninaombi, Daraina, Mahavavona, Joffreville,   Francom and the island of Nosy Hara. It is one of the rarest and most at   risk of extinction and one of the least kept species in the genus.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using






And here is the last lot for the day! My Yellow Mantella (Mantella crocea) individuals which are pretty bold I must admit lol




> Yellow Mantella
> Nomenclature: Mantella crocea
> IUCN Red List: Endangered
> Country of Origin: Eastern-Central Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all  of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically  derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which  has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family  (Poison Dart Frogs). Like the rest of the Mantella genus, it is  completely terrestrial and is not a fantastic swimmer, but will be found  in and around swampy areas where it will also remain to breed.
> 
> It is classed as Endangered by the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species  and can only be found in Eastern-central Madagascar, from a few  localities covering a very small area including; Ifoha west of Parc  National de Mantadia, a forest area east of Ambohimanarivo and outside  the Réserve Naturelle Intégrale de Zahamena. This species is (like most  of Madagascar's Wildlife) mainly threatened by Habitat-loss through  Agricultural expansion from Crop planting and livestock grazing land,  Expansion of Human Settlements and Logging for Timber. It is believed to  be mildly threatened by Collection for the Pet Trade, however this  hasn't shown any signs of a lasting or drastic effect to their decline.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using





I shall take some photos of my M.laevigata and various other species I have currently for you all too see  :Smile:  

Thank you again for taking the time to look!  :Smile:

----------

Geo II

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Thank you very much Gary  :Smile:  There are more available after your post now too!  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Here is my pair of Arboreal or Climbing Mantella (_Mantella laevigata_) that are pretty much my most secretive animal in my entire collection (Even my Scaphiophyrne species come out more than these guys lol) 




> Arboreal Mantella
> Nomenclature: Mantella laevigata
> IUCN Red List: Near Threatened
> Country of Origin: Ambavala, Ambodimanga (Mananara), Folohy, Marojejy, Nosy Mangabe, Tsararano in Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all  of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically  derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which  has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family  (Poison Dart Frogs). This species is probably one of the oddest within  the entire genus, being completely unique and showing a few similarities  to the Oophaga genus of Central America. Just like the Oophaga (Greek  for "Egg-eater") genus they provide their offspring with an infertile  egg to feed upon, they are also more arboreal than other members of the  Mantella genus which is quite a lot like their Dendrobatidae (Poison  Dart Frogs) counterparts. It's a shy member of the genus, unlike some  Mantella species that are more bold and will venture out into the open.
> 
> It is one of the most common members of the entire genus and this  species is widely distributed in North-eastern Madagascar, with recent  records from Marojejy south to Folohy. It's mainly threatened by the  decline of its forest habitat due to subsistence agriculture, timber  extraction, charcoal manufacture, invasive spread of eucalyptus,  livestock grazing and expanding human settlements. However, over  collecting for commercial and private purposes is a potential threat to  the species (like most of the genus), but doesn't have any apparent or  drastic effects.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using




Excuse the lack of photos for this species, I hardly get to see them!!

----------

Geo II

----------


## jz24

Hi Mantella Guy,

You have made my day with these gorgeous photos!   I am considering mantellas as my next species, but have heard they need cooler temperatures.  My summertime  viv  Temps can reach 79.  Is that too warm do you think? Thank you for taking the time to read this.

Judy

----------

MantellaGuy

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Hi Mantella Guy,
> 
> You have made my day with these gorgeous photos!   I am considering mantellas as my next species, but have heard they need cooler temperatures.  My summertime  viv  Temps can reach 79.  Is that too warm do you think? Thank you for taking the time to read this.
> 
> Judy


Hey Judy, 

Well thank you very much for the kind words and for looking  :Smile:  Very kind! Mantella are a very underestimated genus I personally thingk and that they should be kept more widely  :Smile:  lol Hmmmm I would say that a majority of the genus wouldn't be able to handle temperatures as high as that unless you can get an AC unit? The only species that would tolerate Temperatures that high and higher would be the Mantella expectata that can live in temperatures as high as 28-30'c but don't forget that this can be for only short periods of time, the wild doesn't have a thermostat! 

I do have a list of temperatures for each of the 16 members of the genus somewhere so I shall write it out for you  :Smile:  

Josh

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Thought I would give this a little bump, shall be uploading new photos soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Thought I would upload some photographs of my Green Mantella (Mantella viridis) adults and some of the offspring that I have currently (I won't be too optimistic as I have had crashes before which I have been devastated by). 



 





I have 15 Tadpoles in total which I consider a good batch, I hope you enjoy the photos!!  :Big Grin:  

Merry Christmas, 

Josh

----------

Geo II

----------


## Lynn

Exciting !
Keep us posted ! 

Merry Christmas to you as well, Josh

Best , Lynn

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Exciting !
> Keep us posted ! 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you as well, Josh
> 
> Best , Lynn


Haha shall do, I must admit I am buzzing because these are offspring from a unrelated bloodline which always makes me happy!  :Smile: 

I have some more to upload, but it would be too nice of me to post them all up in one go  :Wink:  lol 

I hope you have a lovely Holiday!  :Smile:  

Kind regards, 

Josh

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Time for yet again, another update  :Smile:  If you have been following my Racking System build then you would of seen this here (Click the Hyperlink) and the past week I have playing around with a few of my 400x400x400mm False Bottom Terrariums. 

I have in total 7 Mantella species (9 when I finally my M.cowanni and M.milotympanum and with each of the species I have many groups of unrelated bloodlines which I keep separate, so when you see my exhibits below these will be for a single bloodline. 

So now, without further ado here they  are, not happy with one of them but shall replant it when I get my new  Plants delivered; 


^ ^ - 2 out 9 species have been made brand new enclosures!  :Smile:  Left exhibit will house 1 of my 4 bloodlines of _Mantella viridis_ and Right exhibit will house 1 of my 2 bloodlines of _Mantella betsileo.

_
_^ ^ - 1.1.0 Mantella betsileo_ exhibit, I have made it more crowded with many places to hide as they are,_ due to be less Aposematic_, less bold than some of the genus._


__^ ^ -_ Close up of the_ 1.1.0 Mantella betsileo_ exhibit.


^ ^ - 1.2.0 _Mantella viridis_ exhibit, I am not that happy with  this and kind of had to make do with some of the spare plants I had from  previous builds. More open than the _M.betsileo_ exhibit as I found the species to be very bold, nearly as bold as _Mantella aurantiaca_. Will be refurnishing this with more _Fittonia_ species and like all my Terrariums, I will be painting on Moss Spores when I receive them.


_^ ^ -_ Close up of the_ 1.2.0 Mantella viridis_ exhibit. The _Peperomia clusiifolia_ I doubt will be able to stay in there but as a temporary thing I am sure it will be fine, it will go into my _Scaphiophyrne gottlebei_ exhibit though as I know it prefers drier substrates.

Anyway, hope you like the Terrariums but they will need a lot of work, I  will be putting the individuals in the Terrariums on Christmas eve/day  though, the Aquarium Grade Sealant would have stopped smelling by then  (I know that it is Solvent free but no harm leaving it the last couple  of days! lol). 

Merry Christmas, 

Josh

----------

Geo II

----------


## Lynn

Hi Josh,

Very nice ! 

How are you attaching the coco coir panels? 
I like that as well -- nice and thin.
I have seen so many different suggestions.

Have you ever seen it available in large rolls without the possibility of any chemicals or additives?
I have purchased small rolls made by 'All living Things'
I saw a enclosure once (? forget where  :Frown:  ) that had 2 thin layers on the back wall.
Pockets were made in the top layer for roots and cuttings! It was beautiful.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Josh; your enclosures look great.  Looking forward to seeing the plants mature and mosses cover the sides.  Happy holidays  :Smile:  !

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Hi Josh,
> 
> Very nice ! 
> 
> How are you attaching the coco coir panels? 
> I like that as well -- nice and thin.
> I have seen so many different suggestions.
> 
> Have you ever seen it available in large rolls without the possibility of any chemicals or additives?
> ...


Hi Lynn  :Smile:  

Thank you very much, the panels are simply attached with an Aquarium Grade Silicone Sealant I like to use called "Aqua-Mate" which is premium quality. Been using the stuff for years and never had a issue, it's solvent free, high modulus and Fungicide free!  :Smile:  

The panels are made by Lucky Reptile called "Lucky Reptile Coco Background",I originally thought the panels were quite think when I got them but I opened the packet and realised the separate into 3 thinner panels which must obviously be for people to choose what they want. I thought I would have to buy £90 worth but I spent £30 and still have 2 panels left over and offcuts!!  :Smile:  

These panels are detailed as the following; 

_"Lucky Reptile Coco Backgrounds are 100% natural backgrounds made from  coco fibres. They are free of chemicals, pesticides and fertilizers.  Natural rubber is used as glue which is completely save for the animals.  The material can be cut easily and quickly adapted to any terrarium  size. 
Our Coco Backgrounds are also an excellent subsoil for plants.  Tillandsias, vines and tendril plants can be planted on the background  and quickly adhere to the coco fibres. With our Coco Backgrounds you can  easily create an attractive surrounding in your terrarium."_

From what I have found they are actually really good and perfect for use I would highly recommend them to anyone!  :Smile:  They are almost self-adhesive too, you can stick an other panel on top and it will stick together like Velcro! You can buy them for £14 on eBay I suggest you try one out Lynn!  :Smile: 





> Congrats Josh; your enclosures look great.  Looking forward to seeing  the plants mature and mosses cover the sides.  Happy holidays  !


Thank you Carlos!!  :Smile:  I can't wait either and I am dying to get the animals in too, do you reckon it would be safe now?

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all again, 

So I decided that it was about time that the _Mantella viridis_ and _Mantella betsileo_ groups were placed in their exhibits, and that is exactly what I have done today!  :Smile:  


^ ^ - Female M.viridis out of 1 of my 4 bloodlines for this species. 


^ ^ - Another Female M.viridis out of the 1.2.0 group.


^ ^ - Female M.viridis individual seen in the first picture. Love this photograph, didn't even know I took it! 


^ ^ - Male individual, very brightly coloured and incredibly bold! 


^ ^ - M.betsileo individual out of the 1.1.0 group, I must admit I have never seen this species this active before I have actually been able to watch them! 


^ ^ - M.betsileo individual jumping, yet again another photograph I didn't realise I caught, not great but interesting! lol 


^ ^ - M.betsileo whom is incredibly active!! 

Anyway hope you like the photographs, I shall be doing the Mantella aurantiaca big build next! Check out my Racking System Thread  :Smile:  

Merry Christmas all, have a great day!!  :Smile:  

Josh

----------

Geo II

----------


## Geo

Very nice collection and set of habitats. I am curious as to how you care for the M. Betsileo. Can you share what foods you feed, feed schedule, habitat, lighting etc. I would like to compare against what I have been doing for my colony. To date I am only aware of you, me and Bill (deranged chipmunk) having lengthy experience with them.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Very nice collection and set of habitats. I am curious as to how you care for the M. Betsileo. Can you share what foods you feed, feed schedule, habitat, lighting etc. I would like to compare against what I have been doing for my colony. To date I am only aware of you, me and Bill (deranged chipmunk) having lengthy experience with them.


Thank you very much George  :Smile:  Well I feed a range of foods such as _Acyrthosiphon pisum (occasionally),_ _Folsomia candida_ (Constant supply as they are in the substrate), _Drosophila melanogaste_r, _Trichorina                        tomentosa_ (Constant supply as they are in the substrate) and Gut-loaded _Gryllus bimaculatus (_Micro/Hatchlings)_._ They are fed thrice weekly (Monday, Wednesday and Friday) with every feed being a different food item. 
They are sprayed for 11 months of the year with intermittent amounts of precipitation quantity For Example;
 Monday = 3 Sprays (1st for 7 seconds, 2nd for 5 seconds and 3rd for 10 seconds)Tuesday = 2 sprays (1st for 10 seconds and 2nd for 10 seconds)Wednesday = 4 Sprays (1st for 8 Seconds, 2nd for 5 seconds, 3rd for 5 seconds and 4th for 10 seconds)Thursday = 1 Spray (7 seconds)Friday = 2 Sprays (1st for 6 seconds and 2nd for 6 seconds)Saturday  = 0 SpraysSunday = 2 sprays (1st for 7 seconds and 2nd for 6 seconds)
And I will follow that routine closely for most of the year (Yes, I really am that much of a pain lol) which is all documented in their Journal that I keep for the species.
Substrate is slightly Sandy with a 20/80% Ratio (Sand/Soil) and have a bit of a rocky setting with lots of leaf litter. 
Lighting is kept on for 10-12 hours so they are given about 12-12.

Temperature is maintained at/between 20-26'c and no higher than 26'c however I rarely go as high as that, they seem to prefer 24'c. 

Live plants are more of a challenge, they are definitely less bold as other species within the genus due to being less _Aposematic_ but, I went for Fittonia, Devil's Ivy, Pothos and various other Foliage species. They are quite arboreal which you wouldn't have thought so I try to utilise the tanks height as much as possible  :Smile:  

Hope this helps!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Thought I would update my thread with new photographs of my Yellow Mantella (_Mantella crocea_) group!  :Smile:  




> Yellow Mantella
> Nomenclature: Mantella crocea
> IUCN Red List: Endangered
> Country of Origin: Eastern-Central Madagascar.
> 
> Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all  of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically  derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which  has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family  (Poison Dart Frogs). Like the rest of the Mantella genus, it is  completely terrestrial and is not a fantastic swimmer, but will be found  in and around swampy areas where it will also remain to breed.
> 
> It is classed as Endangered by the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species  and can only be found in Eastern-central Madagascar, from a few  localities covering a very small area including; Ifoha west of Parc  National de Mantadia, a forest area east of Ambohimanarivo and outside  the Réserve Naturelle Intégrale de Zahamena. This species is (like most  of Madagascar's Wildlife) mainly threatened by Habitat-loss through  Agricultural expansion from Crop planting and livestock grazing land,  Expansion of Human Settlements and Logging for Timber. It is believed to  be mildly threatened by Collection for the Pet Trade, however this  hasn't shown any signs of a lasting or drastic effect to their decline.
> 
> © 2013 (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using)


 









Thanks for looking!  :Smile:

----------

Geo II

----------


## Geo

Very nice. I wish I could get my hands on a couple more different mantella species but for some reason many of the breeders won't ship here (Canada). Your recording of the their daily care is quite specific lol. It is interesting that you mentioned the arboreal behaviour as I have noticed very little of that behaviour in my M. Betsileo colony (as of yet) although I have a setup that would allow for it. Periodically one of them might be on a higher branch but that is not too common. They seem to be, at least the past few months, very much oriented towards burrowing into the moss and creating little indents/caves here and there.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Very nice. I wish I could get my hands on a couple more different mantella species but for some reason many of the breeders won't ship here (Canada). Your recording of the their daily care is quite specific lol. It is interesting that you mentioned the arboreal behaviour as I have noticed very little of that behaviour in my M. Betsileo colony (as of yet) although I have a setup that would allow for it. Periodically one of them might be on a higher branch but that is not too common. They seem to be, at least the past few months, very much oriented towards burrowing into the moss and creating little indents/caves here and there.


  Various species of_ Mantella_ are sometimes available around about July time, this is when the Malagasy Imports tend to occur. But generally I have found that people this side of the Atlantic tend to stick to Europe which can be viewed as unfair in all honesty. Well, currently they would be more into burrowing like you describe because of the time of year, if you minimumise the amount you spray them, you may encourage breeding behaviours more. They can be very arboreal, if they are offered such a setup however this may not always be the case and that stick to lower down, however with both bloodlines, they appear more arboreal.

----------


## bill

> Very nice. I wish I could get my hands on a couple more different mantella species but for some reason many of the breeders won't ship here (Canada). Your recording of the their daily care is quite specific lol. It is interesting that you mentioned the arboreal behaviour as I have noticed very little of that behaviour in my M. Betsileo colony (as of yet) although I have a setup that would allow for it. Periodically one of them might be on a higher branch but that is not too common. They seem to be, at least the past few months, very much oriented towards burrowing into the moss and creating little indents/caves here and there.


I noticed my males climb and my females have created little burrows for themselves. Like MG alluded to, their winter is a bit more dry, so I most less now, maybe once or twice a week. In the spring, I'll increase it, until I get back to misting everyday. I want to see if i can excite a breeding response out of them. 

Also, check out understory enterprises, they are based in Canada and are the few folks who actually have an active breeding program for mantellas this side if the Atlantic.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> I noticed my males climb and my females have created little burrows for themselves. Like MG alluded to, their winter is a bit more dry, so I most less now, maybe once or twice a week. In the spring, I'll increase it, until I get back to misting everyday. I want to see if i can excite a breeding response out of them. 
> 
> Also, check out understory enterprises, they are based in Canada and are the few folks who actually have an active breeding program for mantellas this side if the Atlantic.


Well most of the genus respond to Precipitation this way, I have nearly all of my Mantella species breeding without issue most the time when replicating the seasonal conditions. I could go into more detail with their exact details of their habitat requirements that I am providing them on a annual basis?  :Smile:

----------

deranged chipmunk

----------


## Geo

Actually Bill I obtained my last 4 M. Betsileo from Understory as they were the only ones that I could get who would ship to here (Nova Scotia, Canada). It is my understanding that they are one of the very few North American professional breeders who have had consistent populations of various mantellas breeding somewhat on schedule. I would be very curious to see their facility and the methods they are applying but they are very hush hush about it from what I can tell. I am hoping to get my hands on some M. Viridis eventually and then move on from there as my success rate increases regarding their care. I have several other larger terrariums empty and ready but I don't believe in rushing into it unless I am prepared. Not fair to me or the wee little critters.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all  :Smile:  

Here are some snaps of my latest acquisitions, a pair of _Mantella aurantiaca_ individuals but with a difference! They are both incredibly pale "Wild Type" colourations  :Smile:  











Gorgeous colourations, really pleased with them and they are a great blood line too so perfect for future breeding!!  :Smile:

----------


## Geo

ok now I am envious! nice specimens.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> ok now I am envious! nice specimens.


Gorgeous eh?  :Smile:  Very lucky I spotted them both!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

One last update for the day, for those of you that have access to the Magazine known as Practical Reptile Keeping, I wrote an article on the Mantella genus explaining the Basic Care, Natural History and finally Conservation of them.

----------


## Carlos

Your pale specimens look great  :Cool:  !  Also, congrats on the article publication  :Big Applause:  .

----------


## bill

Nice acquisitions! They are sweet! And congrats on the article! Very cool!

----------


## Heather

Gorgeous frogs! Congrats on the article  :Smile: .

----------


## Paul

Those are amazing! Man I would kill to be able to read that article.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Thank you all  :Smile:  I will have a PDF file of the article but unfortunately am not allowed to use it yet, for obvious reasons! lol I know that the Magazine is not commonly available in the US (apparently been told this before) so I don't mind giving those of you the article PDf as long as it stays to whom I have given it to  :Smile:

----------


## Paul

I would love a PDF copy and can promise it will stay in my possession and not make it's way out onto the internet. I will PM you my email address  :Smile:

----------


## tonyball

Those are some really great looking specimens

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Update with some of the _Mantella_ specimens! I recently wanted to purchase some more Mantella laevigata individuals, and when it came down to dealing with the supplier, they sold them all, which was gutting so I decided to buy yet another bloodline of Mantella viridis making it my 4th now... Kinda glad I did when I finally saw the individuals... Just wait till you see! lol 

So I got 4 of them and look at this...

LOOK AT IT, it looks like it will explode with the amount of spawn it has currently! lol So fingers crossed that the two gravid individuals come up with some more spawn.

----------


## bill

They are gorgeous Josh! Nice acquisition!!

----------


## Paul

They are amazing!

----------


## Heather

Awesome!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd let you all know, I made a care sheet for my own Forum, but I took the information and posted it on Frogforum also!  :Smile:  Here is the link below: 

Golden Mantella (Mantella aurantiaca) Care Sheet - by Joshua Ralph

I hope you all like the care sheet which includes;
Scientific and Common Naming,Micro-habitat Types,Conservation Status,Temperature Ranges,Photo-period Activity,Humidity Parameters,Water Parameters,Diet,Enclosure,Breeding & Other Comments,Rearing Notes,Recommended Reading,

Anyway, please leave some feeback, and hope that this can become a Caresheet on here!  :Smile:  

Kind regards,

Joshua

----------


## Heather

Thanks Josh, it's so kind of you to share it with us  :Smile: . 

Your frogs are beautiful!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone!

just to let you know, I have had another article Published in Practical Reptile Keeping magazine (again)! This is one the breeding of Mantella species, so do please check it out!  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Thanks Josh, it's so kind of you to share it with us . 
> 
> Your frogs are beautiful!


Thank you Heather!  :Smile:  

Glad you liked the care sheet, surprised it didn't get more comments actually! lol

----------


## bill

That's because there are so few of us that keep mantellas. Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Here is another update with my Mantella collection, I went and bought myself another bloodline of Mantella pulchra!  :Big Grin:  This is a species I already have in my collection, but currently on loan to a friend (and until recently, I was going to sell the pair to him due to not being able to find any more bloodlines! lol) but now, that is no longer needed, YAY!! lol 

Here is a bit of information on the M.pulchra species and some photos of an individual I managed to snap!




> Beautiful Mantella
>  Nomenclature: Mantella pulchra
>  IUCN Red List: Vulnerable
>  Country of Origin: North-eastern Madagascar.
> 
>  Information: This species is 1 of 16 species in the Mantella genus all  of which use Aposematism as a defence mechanism. Aposematism basically  derives from the Greek words that mean "Warning Colours" a defence which  has made another family of frogs famous, the Dendrobatidae family  (Poison Dart Frogs). Like the most of the Mantella genus, it is  completely terrestrial and is not a fantastic swimmer, but will be found  in and around swampy areas where it will also remain to breed. It is believed to be very closely related to the Mantella madagascarensis species. 
> 
> It  is classed as Vulnerable by the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species and  can only be found in North-eastern Madagascar, from a few localities  covering a very small area including; Mananara-Nord, south to An'Ala. This species is (like most of  Madagascar's Wildlife) mainly threatened by Habitat-loss through  Agricultural expansion from Crop planting and livestock grazing land,  Expansion of Human Settlements and Logging for Timber. It is believed to  be mildly threatened by Collection for the Pet Trade, however this  hasn't shown any signs of a lasting or drastic effect to their decline.
> 
>  © 2013 - Joshua Ralph (These are copyrighted photographs, please ask permission before using)



Below are the individuals of Bloodline 2 - 






Below is an individual from Bloodline 1 -


And now, I took some more snaps of my Mantella crocea, they are definitely one of the bolder species of Mantella within my entire collection!! lol 




Hope you enjoyed the photos!! 

Joshua

----------


## s6t6nic6l

these are great pics. love seeing all the details and markings on them. nice photography, well done.

excellent breeding and husbandry program you have going on here for all mantella enthusiasts to benefit from.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone , 

Here are some lovely photographs of 1 out of 12 of my Mantella expectata collection. They are a lovely colouration of bright blue currently, which is due to them recently being in a wetter habitat in preparation to breeding them. 









Also, some updates (finally!!) of my Mantella laevigata!!  :Smile:  Love this species but they certainly are one of my least seen species. lol 







And finally, some more of my Mantella pulchra  :Smile:  







Hope you enjoy!!  :Smile:  

Kind regards, 

Joshua

----------


## bill

Even though I saw these on fb already, I never tire of the expectata!! They are stunning josh!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Even though I saw these on fb already, I never tire of the expectata!! They are stunning josh!!
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


Haha thank you buddy!! I was so excited about their colour now I simply had to post them everywhere!! :P

----------


## Paul

They are B E A Utiful!

----------


## Strider18

Very beautiful pictures! You are making me reconsider darts lol.

----------


## Heather

Gorgeous frogs! I especially love your M. expectata  :Smile: .

----------


## Paul

What type of camera do you use for your pictures? I was given a macro lens for my iPhone, but getting 3 inches from a vent or Mantella without scaring them seems impossible lol.

----------


## bill

You gotta sneak up on them, kinda like Elmer Fudd sneaking up on bugs bunny lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Strider18

LOL!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Very beautiful pictures! You are making me reconsider darts lol.


Haha that's a shame, I was hoping that would make people consider Mantella, not Darts!!  :Wink:  lmao thank you for liking my photos buddy!




> What type of camera do you use for your pictures? I was given a macro lens for my iPhone, but getting 3 inches from a vent or Mantella without scaring them seems impossible lol.


I use a Nikon D3100 DSLR with a NIKKOR 40mm Macro lens, so I have to get pretty close up to them! Lol in all honesty buddy, I spend hours sitting there when I have free time, to take the photos... It simply takes patience, but it does take a fair amount of sneaking like bill says!!  :Wink:

----------


## Paul

Lol Yeah I will sit down in the frog room and just stare at them when I have time. I do need to get an actual digital camera at some point, but the iPhone can snap some decent photos for now lol.

Josh any chance of getting an over all view of what your frog room looks like?

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

Recently, I just purchased a lovely 1.2.0 trio of Baron's Mantella (Mantella baroni). These are truly beautiful specimens and they haven't even reached full maturity yet. One ha started calling and was calling whilst at Marc's establishment. 

I will get some more photographs soon, they are just incredibly quick, quicker than any of the other 12 species I have in my collection!

----------


## Terry

Hi! I really like the variety of Mantellas you keep. I had an opportunity to care for several species of Madagascar frogs when I worked at the zoo. The Omaha Zoo has several research stations in Madagascar specializing in lemurs and other animals as well.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Hi! I really like the variety of Mantellas you keep. I had an opportunity to care for several species of Madagascar frogs when I worked at the zoo. The Omaha Zoo has several research stations in Madagascar specializing in lemurs and other animals as well.


Hi Terry, 

Fantastic to hear, in the BIAZA and EAZA collection over here in the UK and EU, Madagascar has become a huge conservation project for most if not all of them in some form or another, so it is good to hear that America has the same thing going on!  :Smile:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I would show off one of the more common species of _Mantella_ within my Mantella collection, and that is the Bronze Leaf Mantella (_Mantella ebenaui_). Lots of people now have this species as they aren't really that difficult to breed. I currently have   4.6.39 individuals as I have bred them and am growing them on.  











Hope you enjoy, 

Joshua

----------


## Fbt123

Some amazing pictures of your Mantellas Joshua :Smile:  ! What is a good starting mantella? They look really nice and ive heard they prefer cooler temperatures and my room stays between 19-20 degrees celsius, is this ok fir them?

----------


## bill

Love the ebenaui josh! Still my favs!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Some amazing pictures of your Mantellas Joshua  ! What is a good starting mantella? They look really nice and ive heard  they prefer cooler temperatures and my room stays between 19-20 degrees  celsius, is this ok fir them?


Thank you and well, normally I do suggest people to have a go at keeping _Dendrobatidae_ species first, before they move on to the _Mantella_ genus only because Dendrobatidae seem to be a fair bit easier to keep, especially species like _Epipedobates tricolor/anthonyi._ However, the best starting _Mantella_ is the most commonly found and the most finicky in regards to its husbandry requirements, the Golden Mantella _(Mantella aurantiaca)_. 

I suggest you read my care-sheet here in FrogForum.net which is here - Golden Mantella (Mantella aurantiaca) Basic & Advanced Husbandry by Joshua Ralph

You can also purchase a copy of my article in Practical Reptile Keeping #60 which talks about all the Mantella and the different requirements they need in regards to husbandry - Introduction to Mantella by Joshua Ralph




> Love the ebenaui josh! Still my favs!!


Haha they certainly are a fantastic species, mind you, these M.baroni are pretty awesome regardless of me running round the place trying to get them back! lmao

----------


## Josh

> I currently have   4.6.39 individuals as I have bred them an am growing them on.


You have 49 bronze leaf mantella???!!!  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Decided to show off some of my Mantella crocea specimens, including their inferior (undersides) - Please do not attempt to encourage Thanatosis if you are not experienced in doing so.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> You have 49 bronze leaf mantella???!!!


Haha I certainly do, 10 of which are infact my adult specimens the rest are offspring.

----------


## Fbt123

Ok, thanks Joshua  :Smile: . Is a 'tricolor' dart a good beginner dart then?

----------


## Fbt123

Just had a look at 'Epipedobates tricolor', they're beautiful!

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Ok, thanks Joshua . Is a 'tricolor' dart a good beginner dart then?


Yes, for a first time Dendrobatidae, _Epipedobates tricolor_ (Not sure why you have put quotation marks lol) is the best one to start with. It is simple, easy to keep husbandry wise and also good to breed.

----------


## bill

They are an excellent beginner dart. The Santa Isabel morph is stunning  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Fbt123

Ill definitely keep those in mind when i consider getting some darts  :Smile: . I put quotation marks around it because i was quoting what you put about the tricolor dart

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Remember Tom, Scientific names are always in Italics, Bold or both in some cases. Locality variations are put into quotations, like the following _Epipedobates tricolor_ 'Zarayunga'. 




> They are an excellent beginner dart. The Santa Isabel morph is stunning


I must agree, 'Santa Isabel' is a nice locality! But I don't think you have seen my 'Zarayunga'  :Wink: 




> I put quotation marks around it because i was quoting what you put about the tricolor dart


Still not sure why the single word was quoted, however no worries lol

----------


## bill

Well, where are the 'Zarayunga' pics?? And I don't use italics, I'm lazy lol

Tom, the same goes for plants. Genus then species then 'cultivar' like Piptospatha Rideyii 'Bicolor'. Of course, now josh is gonna correct me along the way  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Fbt123

Yeh, tbh im not sure why i put them there myself XD. it seems quite a few people sell them in the uk. It says that you can house between 6-8 in an 18 inch tall viv, is this true?

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Well, where are the 'Zarayunga' pics?? And I don't use italics, I'm lazy lol
> 
> Tom, the same goes for plants. Genus then species then 'cultivar' like Piptospatha Rideyii 'Bicolor'. Of course, now josh is gonna correct me along the way


Haha Shall hunt down the photographs on my backup hard drive, they are here somewhere! lol And tut tut! 

Hahah no need to correct :P

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> it seems quite a few people sell them in the uk. It says that you can house between 6-8 in an 18 inch tall viv, is this true?


They are incredibly common within the pet trade, price range varying dramatically from £10-£40 depending who you are dealing with, some people expect to much. Despite their categorisation of Endangered by the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species, they are common as muck and potentially hybridised with the similar species, _Epipedobates anthonyi_.

I recommend that you house that many specimens within a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft Terrarium.

----------



----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

So back to Mantella, here are a beautiful pair of specimens of _Mantella laevigata_ that I got only today! 

This is there QT enclosure and its full of Malagasy Bamboo and Bamboo leaves.

----------


## Josh

Wow, they're beautiful! I really like the blue coloring on the underside of the legs  :Smile:

----------


## Fbt123

> Hi all, 
> 
> So back to Mantella, here are a beautiful pair of specimens of _Mantella laevigata_ that I got only today! 
> 
> This is there QT enclosure and its full of Malagasy Bamboo and Bamboo leaves.


Beautiful Mantellas Joshua! It was funny because i was just on dartfrog.co.uk and saw these on there just as i came to look on your post! Just noticed its' middle toe is really long  :Big Grin:

----------


## Terry

> Hi Terry, 
> 
> Fantastic to hear, in the BIAZA and EAZA collection over here in the UK and EU, Madagascar has become a huge conservation project for most if not all of them in some form or another, so it is good to hear that America has the same thing going on!


Hi Joshua:
It was an awesome opportunity to work with the Madagascar frogs. The zoo hosted many young scientists from the "big island" and they were really excited to share what they know about these animals. The zoo has a large building dedicated to the wildlife and plant life of Madagascar. 

I remember the first time I cleaned the cage filled with 300 baby _Heterixalus madagascariensis_. These frogs seem to have a death wish. When I opened the lid, these frogs jumped about like ping-pong balls, some even went down my uniform shirt. However, the thing I most remember about the experience is that their poo sticks like crazy glue. I had to use a chisel and sledge hammer to remove it  :Smile: 

The Mantellas, however are my favorite. Beautifully colored and relatively easy to care for. They are without doubt the jewels of Madagascar. Thanks very much for posting your photos!

----------


## Strider18

[QUOTE=MantellaGuy;225545]Haha that's a shame, I was hoping that would make people consider Mantella, not Darts!!  :Wink:  lmao thank you for liking my photos buddy!


That is what I meant :P I may end up getting some mantellas after seeing your lovely collection  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Hi Joshua:
> It was an awesome opportunity to work with the Madagascar frogs. The zoo  hosted many young scientists from the "big island" and they were really  excited to share what they know about these animals. The zoo has a  large building dedicated to the wildlife and plant life of Madagascar. I remember the first time I cleaned the cage filled with 300 baby _Heterixalus madagascariensis_.  These frogs seem to have a death wish. When I opened the lid, these  frogs jumped about like ping-pong balls, some even went down my uniform  shirt. However, the thing I most remember about the experience is that  their poo sticks like crazy glue. I had to use a chisel and sledge  hammer to remove it 
> 
> The Mantellas, however are my favorite. Beautifully colored and  relatively easy to care for. They are without doubt the jewels of  Madagascar. Thanks very much for posting your photos!


That's fantastic to hear actually Terry, of late (I think this may be changing though due to a few things this year) it seems that we in the UK seem to be doing a lot of stuff with Madagascar and over in the US lots of stuff is being done with _Atelopus_ species, so its great to hear that _Mantella_ are actually in programmes.  :Smile: 





> That is what I meant :P I may end up getting some mantellas after seeing your lovely collection


Fantastic, what I like to hear!  :Smile:

----------


## Strider18

I'm thinking of getting some golden mantellas first, I love the brilliant gold color  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dendro Dave

Great collection. I used to keep...

Betsileo
Golden
Milos
Viridis
Expectas
What we called "blushing" mantella, I don't remember what they ended up being named.

Sadly an ice storm we had her in Oklahoma left me 7 days without power and I lost all mantella and most darts and a few geckos. Heat got my blushing one summer before that  :Frown: 

I hope to keep them again but circumstances have kept my collection from reaching its past glory.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

> Great collection. I used to keep...
> 
> Betsileo
> Golden
> Milos
> Viridis
> Expectas
> What we called "blushing" mantella, I don't remember what they ended up being named.
> 
> ...


That is very unfortunate, I am sorry for your loss of you're collection.
unfortunately I don't post photos of all the species within my collection but I keep 13 out of the 16 species and have done for quite a long time (I used to but I end up getting a million messages asking if I'll sell them, gets annoying lol)

ahhh the Blushing Mantella is known as Mantella expectata "Sunrise" and is potentially a new species, but there is no evidence to support this yet.  :Smile:  

well luckily you you guys have Understory!!  :Smile:

----------


## Dendro Dave

Ya when i first got into the hobby and went to the local reptile show the first time, they had tons of manellas but no darts. And It was some of the last importations of cowani... I almost got them a couple times but I favor red and blue frogs so I held off... Ice storm would have eventually killed them anyways, oh and thanks for your condolences  :Smile: 

Thanks form the info on blushing. I thought it was expecta but its been awhile since in kept track of what was going on with mantella or read any books/articles on them.

We do have understory and a few other guys dedicated to them and having success so hopefully some day they'll be back in my collection... and hopefully they won't be extinct in the wild by then.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 


 Simple post that I thought people would be interested  in hearing about  (Particularly those interested in Mantella). These  specimens, three in  total, were purchased as Baron's Mantella (Mantella  baroni) CB13 and  they were/are incredible specimens but also incredibly  young. 


 However, some comments from various experienced Mantella  keepers and  some visual recognition from myself started to give me a few  doubts in  my mind as to if they are in fact Mantella baroni at all.  They are  still colouring up, as it were, but they aren't far from  becoming fully  mature specimens. 



*The Species*


 So  to start off, here is two other possible species these three could  be  and in order, here are their descriptions typically known;

  * Baron's Mantella (Mantella baroni).
  * Malagasy Mantella (Mantella madagascariensis). 
  * Beautiful Mantella (Mantella pulchra).

 * Baron's Mantella (Mantella baroni)

*Baron's Mantella (Mantella baroni)*
 "Mantella baroni is a small frog, with adults measuring 22-30 mm in   snout-vent length. The head, dorsum, and flanks are solid black. A   yellowish rostral stripe is apparent, generally ending past the eye. The   front limb and femur are yellow to greenish in appearance, with this   coloration continuing up the flanks into a large, rounded flank blotch.   These flank blotches will sometimes expand dorsally across the back and   connect to the opposite side blotch, resulting in a more yellow dorsum   (this is most often seen in M. baroni from the Andringitra region).   Hindlimbs (tibia, tarsus, and foot) are orange with irregular black   stripes. There are no flashmarks on the lower hindlimbs, in contrast to   those of M. madagascariensis. The venter, throat, and limbs are black   and marked with a few yellow to greenish, rarely blue blotches. The   throat has one circular marking, but may be all black. The iris is black   (Glaw and Vences 2007)."



*Malagasy Mantella (Mantella madagascariensis)* 
  "General body shape rather stout. SVL 20-27 mm (M 21-22 mm, F 24-25   mm). Upper head surface, dorsum and flanks usually blackish without   recognizable dorsolateral colour border. Yellowish rostral stripe   present. Femur and humerus yellow to green, this colour extending as   large flank blotches onto the flanks and sometimes onto the dorsum.   Distinct orange flashmarks present. Tibia, tarsus and foot orange, with   or without blackish crossbands and marblings. Iris mostly containing   light pigment in its upper part. Rostral stripe often in contact with   flank blotch. Specimens of unknown origin in the pet trade were more   variable yellow colour in varying extension can sometimes be present on   the dorsum. All intermediate states from a few yellow spots, to a   reticulated yellow marbling or a dense yellow speckling are known. A   greenish frenal stripe, often interrupted, can be present as well. Other   specimens are nearly uniformly yellow dorsally and ventrally, with  only  a few blackish spots and marblings. In these specimens, the more   distinct yellow surface in the flank blotch area is reminiscent of the   typical colouration, but it is not clear whether they really are   conspecific with M. madagascariensis. Venter, throat and forelimbs black   with light markings (mostly whitish-blue, sometimes yellow to green).   These being generally rather large, rounded, and situated posteriorly  on  the venter. Distinct horseshoe marking present, more extended in  males.  Femur, tibia (except flashmark area), tarsus and foot often  uniformly  orange, in other specimens with areas of black and yellow  (the latter  corresponding to yellow colour on the dorsal surface).  Areas of femoral  glands often darkly pigmented. In some specimens,  femur nearly totally  black with blue spots. In variable specimens,  entirely ventral  pattern sometimes replaced by a dense yellow marbling.
  Variation:  Genetically, specimens from the Ranomafana area (in the  general region  where the types have been collected) are not placed in  one clade with  specimens from the Moramanga area. These south-eastern  specimens which  are to be considered as typical M. madagascariensis  have a smaller body  size but otherwise are not distinguishable from the  central-eastern  specimens by morphology or colouration.
  Similar species: M. baroni  is more slender and has no reddish  flashmarks, M. pulchra is less  colourful dorsally and has no distinct  yellowish rostral stripe."


*Beautiful Mantella (Mantella pulchra)*

  "General body shape rather stout, 21-25 mm (M 22-23 mm). Dorsum and   flanks dark brown to black. On the upper head surface, the dark colour   of the dorsum gradually fading into light brown. Dorsolateral colour   border present; indistinct in the inguinal region, but very distinct in   the head and shoulder region. Hand, fibula, foot, tarsus and tibia  light  brown, with few dark brown crossbands. Humerus and femur yellow  to  green, in some specimens (locality unknown) blue. This colour  extending  as relatively large flank blotches onto the flanks. Flank  blotches  delimited by the dorsolateral colouration border and not  extending onto  the dorsum. Bright red flash marks present. Iris with  light pigment in  its upper part. Venter, throat, forelimbs and femur  dark brown to black  with small, generally regularly rounded  whitish-blue spots and a  distinct horseshoe marking, which in males can  cover nearly the complete  throat. Tibia with a distinct orange  marking, sometimes continued on  the knee, distal part of femur and  foot. In preservative, this  colouration changes, becoming partly bright  red and partly white, with a  sharp border between both colouration. A  similar but less distinct  change is also observed in specimens of M.  madagascariensis." 


  Now after reading those very exact and cited descriptions of the two   other species (including the debated species) what would you assume   these are after referring to the photos of the said specimens? 


*Description Breakdown*


  Firstly, it is quite evident that these specimens are not those of a   Mantella pulchra locality or even in their typical colouration (Refer to   Picture comment "Beautiful Mantella (Mantella pulchra) Specimen").   However, you can distinctly see colouration/morphological similarities   to the incredibly similar (to the layman) species, Mantella   madagascariensis. 


 But lets break down, step by step, the differences of both species, in regards to my particular specimens. 

* Rostral Stripe
*


My  specimens - "Yellowish, with Green Tints, Rostral Stripe ending  just  after the eye and just before it connects with the Flank Blotch.   Speckling is minor but does connect the Flank with the Rostral Stripe."M.baroni - "A yellowish rostral stripe is apparent, generally ending past the eye."M.madagascariensis - "Yellowish rostral stripe present. Rostral stripe often in contact with flank blotch."Conclusion  - Taking this into account, it is quite evident that said  specimens  have what is considered more typically, M.baroni Rostral  stripe.  However, in several photographs I have seen speckles of yellow  that  appear to run along and connect the Rostral Stripe with the Flank   Blotch, this is very slight but it is there.


*Head, Dorsum, and Flanks 
* 


My specimens - "Solid Black, no Blemishes of any kind can be seen."M.baroni - "The head, dorsum, and flanks are solid black."M.madagascariensis - "Upper head surface, dorsum and flanks usually  blackish without recognizable dorsolateral colour border."        Conclusion - This is quite evident in the said specimens, so it   certainly carries a typical trait between both species of M.baroni and   M.madagascariensis.


*Front Limb, Hind Limb and Flank Blotches
*


     My specimens - "Frontal limbs show Greenish (upper-arm) and   Yellowish (mid-arm/elbow) and Brown (lower-arm) basal colouration with   brown/black speckling. Hind Limbs show a Yellowish colouration with   varied mixture of Green aswell being present the closer the leg connects   with the body (where the Flank Blotch is located). Flank blotches are   typically Green with a tint of Turquoise along the edges of the shape.   Lower legs are burnt Orange/Red to slightly brighter Red Colouration,   with Brown/Black stripes apparent."M.baroni - "The  front limb  and femur are yellow to greenish in appearance, with this  coloration  continuing up the flanks into a large, rounded flank blotch.  These flank  blotches will sometimes expand dorsally across the back  and connect to  the opposite side blotch, resulting in a more yellow  dorsum. Hindlimbs  (tibia, tarsus, and foot) are orange with irregular  black stripes."M.madagascariensis - "Femur and humerus  yellow to green, this colour  extending as large flank blotches onto  the flanks and sometimes onto the  dorsum. Tibia, tarsus and foot  orange, with or without blackish  crossbands and marblings."Conclusion  - Both the M.baroni and  M.madagascariensis species have these two  distinct and highly variable  Yellow to Green colouration present along  the Front Limbs and along the  top part of the Hind limb, which is  clearly apparent in my specimens.  What isn't described in either  specimens is the Blueish tint along the  edge of the Flank Blotches,  which has been described in Mantella pulchra  depending on locality. The  hind limb colouration is also one that  is not very distinct on my  particular specimens, varying in colouration  from dark burnt orange to  Red.


*Flash Marks* 
  

My   specimens - "Both Minor and Clear Flash marks can be seen on the   specimens, typically Yellow to slight orange in colourations.M.baroni - "There are no flashmarks on the lower hindlimbs, in contrast to those of M. madagascariensis."M.madagascariensis - "Distinct orange flashmarks present."Conclusion  - It is clear that the specimens do not exhibit a  colouration flash  mark that Mantella pulchra possess which is bright  red, however they do  clearly have a Flash mark in some way by the  distinct yellow/orange  marking.


*Ventral Markings (Hind legs, Venter and Throat)*
 


My  specimens - "Hind legs exhibit a bright red colouration and  femoral  markings are obvious with a basal colour of dark reddish brown  with  White Speckling. All specimens have Blue Blotches upon the Venter   (Stomach) situated towards the lower end and the Throat markings are   blue but a mixture of a distinct horseshoe shape and minor imperfections   that could lead to blotches."M.baroni - "The venter, throat, and limbs are black and marked with a few yellow to greenish, rarely blue blotches."M.madagascariensis  - "Venter, throat and forelimbs black with light  markings (mostly  whitish-blue, sometimes yellow to green). These being  generally rather  large, rounded, and situated posteriorly on the venter.  Distinct  horseshoe marking present, more extended in males. Areas of  femoral  glands often darkly pigmented. In some specimens, femur nearly   totally black with blue spots."Conclusion - What is  obvious, is  that my specimens clearly exhibit similar colourations and   morphological similarities to that of Mantella madagascariensis,   especially when looking at the the above. The Femoral Markings are quite   distinct in this case which is not seen often in M.baroni specimens.


  Thats the end of the post, it is clear that it is quite mixed in   regards to the colouration but it does point in the direction of   Mantella madagascariensis! Obviously, testing will be required with   Swabbing as Colourations and Morphological differences are not always   reliable however, I think it provides a huge case that these could be   either species, but more pointing towards Mantella madagascariensis. In  my opinion, they are highly likely to be M.madagascariensis, this has  also been discussed with various experts in this particular field, and  they agreed.

But nothing is concrete unless testing can be performed. 


 Feel free to have a discussion about this those of you that are interested! 


 Kind regards, 

Joshua Ralph
Moderator

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Some of last breeding seasons Bronze Leaf Mantella (_Mantella ebenaui_) Offspring, growing on rather nicely!







And some of the _Mantella viridis_ offspring.

----------


## Joshua Ralph

Hi all, 

I checked upon one of my Madagascan Mantella (Mantella madagascariensis) bloodlines last night and had two lovely surprises! 

Firstly, I finally managed to get this species to enter Thanatosis which even I was finding impossible, here are the stunning results! WARNING - Following photos exhibit truly beautiful colourations! 





And here are some lovely lateral photos of the same specimen





And finally, the best till last, this little surprise of finding a yet again gravid female!!

----------


## Lynn

Enjoy ! 

https://www.facebook.com/frogforum/p...type=1&theater

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Andrewfinken

I love the bright orange one! Whats its name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

